# Service und Support > Testforum >  Hallo erstmal

## VolkerK

Ich grüße euch - mein erster Versuch hier, nachdem ich einiges gelesen habe.

OP am 11.1.22 relativ gut überstanden und Anschlussheilbehandlung im Februar - leider mussten mir insgesamt drei Drainagen gelegt werden...

Alles Gute für euch

Volker

----------

